# STL to ORL



## RRrich (Nov 17, 2008)

I think we will want to go from STL to ORL for GodDaughters graduation. Would that be a two zone trip? 30,000 points in a sleeper??


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 17, 2008)

RRrich said:


> I think we will want to go from STL to ORL for GodDaughters graduation. Would that be a two zone trip? 30,000 points in a sleeper??


Yes, St. Louis to Orlando is two-zone trip: 30,000 points in a Bedroom or 20,000 points in a Roomette. Note these points requirements are one way. Round trip requires twice the points.


----------



## RRrich (Nov 19, 2008)

If I request a sleeper - for 30,000 points, does that mean that I get a sleeper for *all* segments for which a sleeper is available?

Specifically, I am thinking of the Texas Eagle from STL to CHI = normally I would just do coach and for the long segments (on *my* dime) I would get a room. But if Amtrak is rewarding me for being a dedicated customer, will they put me in a sleeper from STL to CHI? (based on availability)


----------



## AlanB (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes, you'll get a bedroom for all segments of the journey in your case. If for example you were connecting to a train that didn't have a bedroom then you can request business class if it's available.

Now that said, if you don't want to risk misconnecting because of the Eagle's sometimes questionable timekeeping, then you can BC on Lincoln service train #302. But you can also take your chances with the Eagle and go with a bedroom on that train.


----------

